# VIP722k Connection to Internet vrs Sling Adapter



## Hiskid1973 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi all, n00b here. I was searching about connecting my 722 to the internet and ended up here. I hooked it up to the internet and watched a few shows plus checked out choosing things to be recorded.. My question is what difference will adding a sling box adapter? Is a lot of content free? Thanks for any help. 
GBY


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

If you add the sling adapter you can watch all the content from your 722 (live and recordings) remotely on a computer, iOS or Droid device. There is no change in the cost of the content since you are simply watching your DVR.


----------

